# Fake Feelife Juice Review



## RezaD (6/4/14)

------------------------------------
NB - This is the fake versions of Feellife.

Company: Who really knows?
Product Name:
Product Image:

Reviewer: RezaD

Mod: Innokin itaste VV / Cape Vape 1300Mah
Watts/Volts: 3.3v-4.1 (Protank) /3.7v (maxi)

Atomiser: Protank2 mini /Maxi
Coil Resistance: 2.2Ohm (Pt2 mini)/2.3Ohm (Maxi)
Wicking Material: Silica wick

Strength: Medium
Blend: Desert (Tobacco) as well as Butterscotch
Price: (please include price/ml if you can) R80 for 20ml bottle and R60 for 10ml bottle
Website: www.scamjuice.com

Website blurb:
Reviewer Notes: Well I always try and keep an open mind.......BUT these 2 flavours are just.......truly horrific

Desert: I suppose it is supposed to be similar to other brands "desert ship". It does not resemble tobacco in any way and there is a distinct aftertaste which is probably nutmeg oil in my opinion. Since I hate nutmeg it makes me want to gag. Definite perfumy/chemical taste. There is just no way I can ever vape this again. Not even VM's coffee concentrate could hide the aftertaste.

Butterscotch : Taste like cheap butterscotch sweet. In other words very artificial with a chemical/perfume aftertaste.

I even mixed the 2 together to see if it would maybe taste better. No luck.

The seller let me taste the mango flavour on his iTaste 134 with a PT3 @ 6.5w. It was decent. Similar to Vapemob but slightly more vague.

***NB*** When testing I washed the clearos everytime and rewicked to ensure that there was no other flavours present.

I would like someone else to try it as a second opinion.

Similar to: Hmmmm.........anybody recognise the bottles?

Avoid if:[/QUOTE]
??

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Appreciate your review @RezaD and that you shared your views.

I think you may have saved me some time and money


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

RezaD said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Company: Feellife
> Product Name:
> ...


??[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the super review. What bugs me is how someone can ask R60 for 10ml and R80 for 20ml? I know, packaging and all that, but still seems disproportionate?


----------



## RezaD (7/4/14)

@Matthee.....the pricing did bother me. It's as if they want to force you to buy the larger bottles........which would have been fine IF the juice was good.....which it is not. Also the guy said the 10ml bottles juices were thicker.

Anyhat any takers for trying the 2 bottles out? I wonder if I should give it to Oupa when picking up my next order and he can maybe give a couple of people the opportunity to try it. Who knows maybe someone else might like it.


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Just bring it to the next vape meet where we shall be collecting for the Taste Box again. Then many people will be able to taste and give their impressions.


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

VapeCulture said:


> Hi, I do not believe it is possible that you tired the original Feellife e-liquid as I have the exclusive rights to South Africa, and our stock only arrived last week.
> 
> The juice only comes in 10ml and 30ml bottles, a 10ml is R50 and a 30ml is R120
> 
> I would love to know where you got that juice from?



PM'ed you....


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Hopefully you can share your insights on the forum...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Silver said:


> Hopefully you can share your insights on the forum...



I'm hoping to get to the bottom of this. I absolutely hate fake shit. I don't mind having cheap alternatives but selling sub-par products using another vendor's brand grates my balls. 

That said I cannot jump to conclusions and ruin people's reputations. So once the truth is known I will make it known.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

Sucks that fake stuff can give a product a bad rep! Will def be trying the reel freelife!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/5/14)

Sorry to hear this. Be mindful of buying at prices that seem too good to be true. No good e liquid can be sold at a price that seems like a dream come true. Quality is directly related to price, at least in 99% of the cases. I'd hate to know what exactly is in those bottles. The FDA gets hold of this kind of stuff and all of a sudden it's in the media... Ecigs cause herpes. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

VapeCulture said:


> Hey guys, I have some feedback from Feelife. You will notice on the image above on the box there is a lion. I have been told they had an issues with Fake juice and the boxes have this lion on them as a logo.
> 
> Real Feelife has an Octopus on the box (As shown in the image @Metal Liz posted) and Feelife does not come in 20ml bottles.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness............let's burn this futhermocker!!!!!!!

Because of this mofo I wrote off a potentially excellent product. PM me on how you would like to proceed.....Thanks for following this up.


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

LOL, how the heck does the fake manufacturer see an octopus for a lion?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Thank goodness............let's burn this futhermocker!!!!!!!
> 
> Because of this mofo I wrote off a potentially excellent product. PM me on how you would like to proceed.....Thanks for following this up.


Maybe edit your review post with a note that you have subsequently found out the juices you tasted were in fact fake juices and not the real Feellife product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Maybe edit your review post with a note that you have subsequently found out the juices you tasted were in fact fake juices and not the real Feellife product.



Done...thanks


----------



## Xhale (13/5/14)

this thread is a credit to this forum...I'm new here, however if this happened in a uk forum (fake juice reviewed accidentally as real and then vendor wades in) it wouldve been 26 pages long, full of insults, somehow last nights football scores wouldve been involved, 18 people wouldve categorically been declared tossers, five long standing forum members wouldve quit in disgust and somebody wouldve mentioned ze war. Also, it wouldve been the fault of the economy and who the hell said you could buy something that wasnt british to begin with, its your own fault.

by comparison, this was extremely polite and professionally done. I dont know what to say. Stunned.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (13/5/14)

it's this forum. brings out the better qualities in people. it has a magic all it's own

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Agreed @denizenx
Fantastic post @Vern 

Would be amazing if you could 'redo' the same review @RezaD with he original juice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

@VapeCulture , how do one order from you? Is your website up to date?


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed @denizenx
> Fantastic post @Vern
> 
> Would be amazing if you could 'redo' the same review @RezaD with he original juice



Yeah a head to head comparison would give us an idea just how different the fake ones are.


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

VapeCulture said:


> Im going to have all the flavours at the Vape Meet, will be very interesting to compare.
> 
> Our website is not up to date unfortunately, I do have a thread in my vendor section for Feelife juice, but you are also welcome to PM me to order if you like.
> 
> I have put in a request to admin to delete this post while we investigate this issue as these accusations can count against us should it go to court, I hope everyone understands and is ok with this.


The request was to delete this whole thread, which I have declined to do for various reasons, as accepted by @VapeCulture. All the best with your ongoing investigations.


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/3/15)

There a guy selling this juice on a Usenet forum i use (newshost) ... 

well here is the advert

Eliquid for Sale 10ml bottles new

Since I am in Cape Town I would suggest only people in Cape Town buy unless you would like it posted at your expense.

12mg Nicotine



Flavours available

100%
Blackcurrant Delight
BlackBerry Bunch
Cowboy Mint
Lucious Peach
Juiciest Mango
Big Watermelon
Cherry
Tiramisu
Green Apple
Cola Grape
Camel tobacco
King Pineapple
Blueberry Blast-

Feellife

Apple
Vanilla
Blueberry
Strawberry
Watermelon
Cafe Mocha
Peach
USA mix tobacco
Smooth tobacco
Fruit mix
Cherry
Cappuccino

Feellife Rich
Mango
Wild Strawberry
Watermellon
Café Mocha with Caramel
Green Apple
Vanilla
Smooth tobacco
New Zealand Peach
American Hazelnut
Jamaica Blue Moutain
Swiss Dark Choc


says he doesnt need it
but has the full range... for R19 a bottle

would this be fake ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> but has the full range... for R19 a bottle
> 
> would this be fake ?



I would imagine so...


----------



## Philip (31/3/15)

Its not fake the juices for sale on Newshost are real its just a business that failed and I am recovering costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/3/15)

Philip said:


> Its not fake its just a business that failed and I am recovering costs



Sounded too good to be true, Apparently it was just in the way that was bad for you. Sorry to hear about your business. 

Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Philip (31/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sounded too good to be true, Apparently it was just in the way that was bad for you. Sorry to hear about your business.
> 
> Best of luck for the future.


Appreciate it thanks. They are great tasting juices I am selling them under cost


----------

